# Whats the benefits, of using a UV filter on a planted tank?



## OregonFish (Aug 26, 2006)

So what is the benefits, of using a UV filter on a planted tank?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

There are several known benefits, but the primary one would be to cure or prevent greenwater. Depending upon flow the UV is also beneficial in destroying free floating bacteria and parasites. I'm sure if you do a search here you will find more than enough information.


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

The drawback is the rapid oxidation of all metallic oxides,* reducing their bid availability of them (Iron Fe is one of them. Using this permanently will probably mean to add a little bit more micronutrients to compensate.
Personally I probably use a UVF one or two time a week. Just to zap crap floating around.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Glouglou said:


> The drawback is the rapid oxidation of all metallic oxides,* reducing their bid availability of them (Iron Fe is one of them. Using this permanently will probably mean to add a little bit more micronutrients to compensate.


Even this has never been truly proven. It sounds good in theory but of all the times I've seen this theory kicked around on all the different plant forums, nobody has ever been able to put forth solid evidence that this actually happens. My UV's have been running nonstop for almost 2 years straight. I don't add extra anything to compensate. I would guess that if the UV were to make such a big impact on iron it would have been proven long ago with a simple experiment. I've seen nothing.


----------



## OregonFish (Aug 26, 2006)

Ah, well I`ll just keep my unit just in case for green water.

thanks for all who post.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

OregonFish houseof cards gave you a bunch of uses, one of which I was just reminded of is that UV helps to get rid of Ich.

Ich sooner or later visits/revisits everyone. I have always not bought when I have seen them but I will probably buy the next one that comes up at Auction, just in case.

My ponds and tanks have always been OK without UV but having another tool ready will not hurt. This past year green water happened to me and it took two days of a Magnum to get rid of it. Maybe the UV would have helped.


----------



## OregonFish (Aug 26, 2006)

Well I keep my tank temperature at 86-88 degrees I heard Ick cant live in those ranges.


----------



## Missy B (Jul 8, 2007)

Ich doesn't do so hot in those temperature ranges. Often times a simple cure for ich is to crank the temperature up on your tank. If you do get ich, having a uv filter can be nice, because they also tend to heat up your water a few degrees.


----------



## Missy B (Jul 8, 2007)

Ich doesn't do so hot in those temperature ranges. Often times a simple cure for ich is to crank the temperature up on your tank. If you do get ich, having a uv filter can be nice, because they also tend to heat up your water a few degrees.


----------



## Missy B (Jul 8, 2007)

Ich doesn't do so hot in those temperature ranges. Often times a simple cure for ich is to crank the temperature up on your tank. If you do get ich, having a uv filter can be nice, because they also tend to heat up your water a few degrees.


----------



## Missy B (Jul 8, 2007)

Whoa, my computer went a little crazy and kept posting my reply!!...sorry about that


----------

